

A conflict of interests - pwim
http://venturehacks.com/articles/a-conflict-of-interests

======
cjwake
Some great points here on those first crucial meetings for any startup. Can't
hit enough on the mistakes many entrepreneurs make in approaching VCs - use
your judgement, but really know your audience, it is key.

